# Report: AEW To Make Yet Another ‘Major Acquisition’



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

> It’s being reported that All Elite Wrestling (AEW) is set to make yet another “major acquisition” on top of CM Punk and Daniel Bryan.
> 
> In the latest Wrestling Observer Newsletter, Dave Meltzer pointed out that it seems Ric Flair has no non-compete following his WWE release, which is why he could appear at AAA TripleMania this past weekend.
> 
> ...


Source: Report: AEW To Make Yet Another 'Major Acquisition' | WrestleTalk


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Wyatt or Flair.. I don't think Cole would be considered major acquisition at this stage of his career.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Is Ric Flair really a major acquisition at this point? I mean he's a legend and all, but its not like he's going to be doing anything other than being someone's manager.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dan Lambert presents... Brock Lesnar!

More likely to be Wyatt though. His brother also said he isn't done with wrestling, so maybe they bring the two of them as a team to spare us the Wyatt main event push.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BAH GAWD ALMIGHTY! ITS BROCK LESNAR!

Nah, probably Wyatt.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

EMGESP said:


> Is Ric Flair really a major acquisition at this point? I mean he's a legend and all, but its not like he's going to be doing anything other than being someone's manager.


Big enough name, 4HM reunion.. could be who turns Cody heel. If used right Flair could be a major acquisition just because he's Ric Flair.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

AEW best increase viewership for all this alleged money they are spending … I had no problem with the product as it was. But if it generates interest …

I hope it doesn’t stop the likes or Archer and Wardlow receiving pushes.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

i think i'll be happy with Punk and Bryan at the moment

that is already twice over more than enough

whomever else is coming, the can come - but geez I'm not gonna speculate


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Imagine the meltdown if...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428155436184875010
I hope it's a swerve and they finally sign Tessa. The men's upper tier is so stacked now that I'd prefer to see some luchadores and talented young guys like Daniel Garcia padding out the roster than huge stars I think. As above, I'm worried the more they sign, the more certain 'originals' could be marginalised. How do you push Wardlow if you have five new main event talents for example? And one of AEW's biggest successes has been getting the originals over.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

They don't need anyone else. Punk and Bryan have plenty of fresh matches and stories to keep AEW fans satisfied until at least March-April 2022.


----------



## ryanschuette (Aug 11, 2016)

Either Bray or Tessa.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Who's the third (wo)man?


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

I think Ric Flair is a sure-thing bet regardless, but I don't think that's "major".

Who's out there that would be considered "major"? Lesnar, Cole, Tessa, Wyatt and then...? I'm going to take a wild guess and say AJ Styles has/will be given his release shortly after this weekend.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

if tonight happens like my fantasy booking scenario of Punk, Bryan and AJ Lee debuting as a Faction called 'Best in the World' I will literally fall off my chair

literally


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Let's survive the first two major gets first


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Dave spinning up likely flakes singing as in site news🤣 gotta love this dude. Of course Flair will be in aew. He's making aooear8 everywhere. He's going to be at nwa 73! Back at his home ground.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> if tonight happens like my fantasy booking scenario of Punk, Bryan and AJ Lee debuting as a Faction called 'Best in the World' I will literally fall off my chair
> 
> literally



I would love a thread where we discuss what makes punk best in the world other than his own Delusion to make that statement.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> He's going to be at nwa 73! Back at his home ground.


I just found out about this and got excited. Hope he's regular/semi regular in the NWA.


----------



## jobber81 (Oct 10, 2016)

let him in!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I just found out about this and got excited. Hope he's regular/semi regular in the NWA.


I assume he would like that but I'm curious how much Billy is paying him. It's funny because I think ric wanted to be part of nwa again for the history but knows its small time. So I assume he has different pay rate scales for different promotions. Like aew will be much higher


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

AJ Lee, Bray Wyatt, or Ric Flair. 

If it’s Strowman I would flip the fuck out.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I just found out about this and got excited. Hope he's regular/semi regular in the NWA.


he's actually wrestling - how do you feel about that?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

DaveRA said:


> AEW best increase viewership for all this alleged money they are spending … I had no problem with the product as it was. But if it generates interest …
> 
> I hope it doesn’t stop the likes or Archer and Wardlow receiving pushes.



So far from the history of aew bringing people in om different situations has-been handled well. Like Christian for an example doesn't negatively impact anyone else on the roster getting ahead. 

Aew is booking based on popularity which it should. So you have a hand full of new younger guys really getting pushed that are over well others like you mentioned have been getting pushed but are just not over. Aew is trying to get anyone over but it's just up to the wrestler and the fans. If we don't Ike someone that's just how it is and they won't get pushed to the moon. 

Old fucks have been booked well to be utilized to each guys individual abilities and hasn't much been getting in anyone's way.

But ya I agree with you


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> if tonight happens like my fantasy booking scenario of Punk, Bryan and AJ Lee debuting as a Faction called 'Best in the World' I will literally fall off my chair
> 
> literally


Can you imagine it?

Punk comes out first, does his promo then says 'by the way I didn't come alone'. AJ Lee comes out, soaks in the pop with Punk and then he says 'And that's not all' Final Countdown hits and Bryan comes down to the ring.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> I assume he would like that but I'm curious how much Billy is paying him. It's funny because I think ric wanted to be part of nwa again for the history but knows its small time. So I assume he has different pay rate scales for different promotions. Like aew will be much higher


He was 20k in 2009 before signing with TNA but with guys like Zicky Dice making 500 bucks a month or whatever it was I'm not sure Flair's making that kind of dough.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> he's actually wrestling - how do you feel about that?


Is he? I didn't know that. Feeling much less excited tbh.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> He was 20k in 2009 before signing with TNA but with guys like Zicky Dice making 500 bucks a month or whatever it was I'm not sure Flair's making that kind of dough.
> 
> 
> 
> Is he? I didn't know that. Feeling much less excited tbh.


Not a chance in hell nwa is paying that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

A PG Attitude said:


> Can you imagine it?
> 
> Punk comes out first, does his promo then says 'by the way I didn't come alone'. AJ Lee comes out, soaks in the pop with Punk and then he says 'And that's not all' Final Countdown hits and Bryan comes down to the ring.


this was my original fantasy booking - its not the best business / but the comic book lover in me vibes with it 

of it happens (or some version of it) I will mark like crazy



LifeInCattleClass said:


> fantasy scenario
> 
> main event time, chants have been hard all evening
> 
> ...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> He was 20k in 2009 before signing with TNA but with guys like Zicky Dice making 500 bucks a month or whatever it was I'm not sure Flair's making that kind of dough.
> 
> 
> 
> Is he? I didn't know that. Feeling much less excited tbh.


yep - in the promo its the first thing they say 'he'll be wrestling....'

not so sure its the right call - hope its the same as what I suggested in AEW, couple of chops, figure four and over

i can live with that


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yep - in the promo its the first thing they say 'he'll be wrestling....'
> 
> not so sure its the right call - hope its the same as what I suggested in AEW, couple of chops, figure four and over
> 
> i can live with that



95 percent will be what he's already doing, just his presence and manager.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yep - in the promo its the first thing they say 'he'll be wrestling....'
> 
> not so sure its the right call - hope its the same as what I suggested in AEW, couple of chops, figure four and over
> 
> i can live with that


With the NWA it's a desperate move by them clearly. I'm a fan of the NWA but admittedly it's a brand that is slightly above local independent.

72 year old Flair struggling around the ring will bring them attention and PPV buys but at what cost? I guess we'll see.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> With the NWA it's a desperate move by them clearly. I'm a fan of the NWA but admittedly it's a brand that is slightly above local independent.
> 
> 72 year old Flair struggling around the ring will bring them attention and PPV buys but at what cost? I guess we'll see.


can't blame the booker / its guaranteed buys and money

hope they play it safe


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bryan and Punk will be plenty for the company to be honest. Adding more would be interesting but where do they put everyone? LOL


----------



## REALCellWaters (Mar 15, 2021)

I hope Daniel Bryan and CM Punk are signed and debuting soon...

They also need to acquire Braun Strowman and Bray Wyatt. Seems like a no-brainer!

Also, assuming they're not lunatics who'll bring bad publicity to the company, sign Big Cass (W. Morrissey) and Enzo Amore.

Enough with these indy flippy spot monkies, AEW needs giants and larger-than-life characters.


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

A PG Attitude said:


> Can you imagine it?
> 
> Punk comes out first, does his promo then says 'by the way I didn't come alone'. AJ Lee comes out, soaks in the pop with Punk and then he says 'And that's not all' Final Countdown hits and Bryan comes down to the ring.


If that happens then fans here and all over the internet will be like...


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Would Buddy Murphy be considered a "major acquisition". I'm almost certain he's coming to AEW


----------



## DtX (Apr 1, 2015)

"Major" to me is Lesnar but it's probably Flair or Wyatt.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

AEW needs to do at least 2 mil viewers with all these big names they’re signing.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I love Flair, but I wouldn't consider him major. Has to be Wyatt or Braun. I would prefer Wyatt.


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

Watch it be Buddy Murphy like when they announced Christian as one of the biggest signings ever lol 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RogueSlayer said:


> Watch it be Buddy Murphy like when they announced Christian as one of the biggest signings ever lol 🤣🤣🤣


Lol

HOF worthy talent.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Garty said:


> I think Ric Flair is a sure-thing bet regardless, but I don't think that's "major".
> 
> Who's out there that would be considered "major"? Lesnar, Cole, Tessa, Wyatt and then...? I'm going to take a wild guess and say AJ Styles has/will be given his release shortly after this weekend.


Bahahahha. Wait what? You think AJ is getting cut? 

Im pretty sure he's gonna turn face and challenge Lashley next!


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Flair


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Outside of Brock there’s none left.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Although I dislike both, Strowman and Wyatt.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

It'll probably be Bray Wyatt, which I don't mind at all. He was very creative and entertaining, even within the confines of the scripted WWE. Just imagine the creative reins he'd have in AEW.

However, I'd love it to be Braun Strowman. I think the pop from the crowd would be huge. He is an awesome big man and he looks to be in the best shape of his life. He was very cool when I met him as well.


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 19, 2021)

Imagine saying a 72 year old Flair is a "major signing"....


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Major Acquisition? It has to be The IIconics!

But really though, I hope it isn't Ric Flair. I just don't see what the hype around him is or why fans still like him. Yes, he's a legend in this business but he's so old and can't really contribute much, he'd be only good for being a manager for someone.

Tessa Blanchard has been out of the loop for a while now so I wouldn't class her as a major acquisition. Even though I don't really like either of them, Wyatt and Strowman would be pretty big acquisitions.

All I know is they better extend Rampage to 2hrs or start cutting the dead weight. There's a lot of big names in the company now and they all need time to be built up.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I hope it's Wyatt. I want to see what he can do with his cult leader gimmick without a crazy old man ruining it constantly. It was so damn intriguing in NXT and first few months on Raw.


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah my guess is Wyatt.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

The only people I see as possible that fit is Bray and/or Braun


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> They don't need anyone else. Punk and Bryan have plenty of fresh matches and stories to keep AEW fans satisfied until at least March-April 2022.


I want these additional signings, but not introduced all at once. Space them out over a twelve month period.

Cole
Braun
Wyatt

Flair can be brought in right away however, as he would make an excellent manager.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN (Oct 19, 2018)

My views on all of this, has nothing to do with the amounts of people signed it’s what stories are they gonna tell?? Too many people making big dollars forces you to write a story for their character weather it’s good or not.. if you have something prepped for a talent bring him in. Punk and Bryan both make sense to sign as there are so many entertains story’s behind their arrival. Ric flair is the same as all these other acquisitions if they have a good story and role for his character then do it. They are all actors not athletes, they will be as good as the part they are playing on a tv show.


----------



## SevenStarSplash (Jul 29, 2021)

Seafort said:


> I want these additional signings, but not introduced all at once. Space them out over a twelve month period.
> 
> Cole
> Braun
> ...



Why specifically those 3? They wouldn't add anything to AEW, Braun would be wasted on AEW because they don't know how to book huge hoss guys. Wyatt would probably come in and do some edgy gimmick which Malakai is already taking care of and Adam Cole would just be in the Christian position having "good" matches but not drawing any dimes or new eyes to the product. 

Bryan and Punk should suffice for AEW at this moment, the roster has a lot of bloat and the company is risking hoarding too much good talent who can't all be in the main event at the same time. Not saying it's impossible but it would be very difficult to keep everyone happy and with a locker room with competitive people something will have to give.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm getting tired of it. The majority of the signed talent is mostly sitting on the bench or the maximum they can count for is a random match on YouTube.

'Super hot signings' of Andrade and Black barely had one match. Ortiz and Santana are gone for like a month. Hager disappeared. FTR is gone. Former womens champion Shida wrestles on Dark. The list goes on and on...


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Flair make sense due to Blanchard and Anderson being there


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I would be interested to see what Darby could create with Wyatt (nothing supernatural), so that would get my interest. Braun, Tessa, AJ Lee etc would be good signings too. Flair would be ok for a horsemen reunion I guess.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

'Give me a hell yeah!!!'


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

InexorableJourney said:


> 'Give me a hell yeah!!!'
> View attachment 106603


The one guy that could compete with Punk in Chicago for a pop.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Has to bray ...ric is a huge name but he won't help you other than being some dudes manager


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I want Ric Flair, for sure. In my eyes, he’s the greatest of all time. He’d add some gravitas to AEW.

Adam Cole? Definitely. Tessa? I have always been in favor of signing her.

The IIconics. Ruby Soho. And maybe Bray Wyatt (if he changes his Firefly Funhouse character).

Heck, I’m greedy. Bring in ALL of them.

(Not Strowman, though.)


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

They're getting all these world class actors, they also need world class script writers/directors


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Male Talent: Bray Wyatt, Ric Flair(Big gamble and big risk.), or Matthew aka Buddy Murphy (probably a majority of wrestling forum probably doesn't consider this one to be major.)

Female Talent: Ruby Soho, Tessa Blanchard(big risk), or The IInspiration aka the IIconics


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Not Braun. I'd bet my balls on that. Flair is coming no matter what and isn't a major acquisition. It's either Wyatt (possibly too early in his 90 days wait), Cole, or Tessa. Didn't SAP say she's been negotiating with AEW recently? My money is on her or Cole.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

ShadowCounter said:


> Not Braun. I'd bet my balls on that. Flair is coming no matter what and isn't a major acquisition. It's either Wyatt (possibly too early in his 90 days wait), Cole, or Tessa. Didn't SAP say she's been negotiating with AEW recently? My money is on her or Cole.


If Sap's company is fightful, the only thing they reported on is Ruby Soho. The exact phrasing was _*Fightful Select reported this morning that according to "talent and industry insiders", Soho is headed to AEW. Her no-compete clause is scheduled to end before All Out on September 5.

Ruby Soho reportedly expected to sign with AEW*_


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Cole is still with WWE, it may be Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

With it being Meltzer, is it not someone who has been associated with New Japan as for him that is huge? Not necessarily so for anyone else.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

It is probably Flair. He is still a big name regardless of his age. Bryan is considered to already be signed, so this report wouldn't be for him. Bray is possible, but I don't even think he can sign until his non-compete ends. Same goes for Bruan.


Reports today say that Tessa is in talks with NWA. So it won't be her. That is a great spot for her too. She can rehab her name, get in good work and possibly walk through the forbidden door at some point.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

DaveRA said:


> * AEW best increase viewership* for all this alleged money they are spending … I had no problem with the product as it was. But if it generates interest …
> 
> I hope it doesn’t stop the likes or Archer and Wardlow receiving pushes.


It might not unfortunately. It should keep them consistently at their highs (e.g 1.2 million). 

A while back I read through the TV ratings for Nitro from its premiere episode to its downfall. Surprisingly enough, bringing in Lex Luger, Razor Ramon, Diesel and Roddy Piper within a 12 month period didn't increase the viewership that much. What it did was take Nitro's highest numbers and keep them at that level week after week. It took another year - autumn of 1997 - for the viewership to skyrocket by a third of its best number. That hit a crescendo as the Sting vs Hogan feud peaked and Bret Hart signed. 

It might be different for AEW as there are 800,000 extra viewers out there who watch Raw/SmackDown rather than Dynamite/Rampage. Hoovering them up is the key. Nevertheless, the Sting/Hogan success suggests that it will take more than throwing money around. Tony Khan needs to find a compelling story and let it play out to perfection.


----------



## REALCellWaters (Mar 15, 2021)

Swan-San said:


> They're getting all these world class actors, they also need world class script writers/directors


That's a very valid point that many people don't seem to understand. You can get the best talent in the world, if the writing team sucks, it'll be world-class actors starring in Jack and Jill (an atrocious movie). It takes much more than "CM Punk", "Daniel Bryan", and onscreen talent, to have a successful show.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

ShadowCounter said:


> Not Braun. *I'd bet my balls on that. *Flair is coming no matter what and isn't a major acquisition. It's either Wyatt (possibly too early in his 90 days wait), Cole, or Tessa. Didn't SAP say she's been negotiating with AEW recently? My money is on her or Cole.


Lmao don’t do that bro


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

REALCellWaters said:


> That's a very valid point that many people don't seem to understand. You can get the best talent in the world, if the writing team sucks, it'll be world-class actors starring in Jack and Jill (an atrocious movie). It takes much more than "CM Punk", "Daniel Bryan", and onscreen talent, to have a successful show.


Well good thing the writing doesn’t suck and the show remains exciting.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Come on Bray!

Bryan’s already on his way


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prosper said:


> Well good thing the writing doesn’t suck and the show remains exciting.


lol…. Aew….’writers’

someone should send people a memo about how shit gets done in aew / the wrestlers are trusted to ‘write’


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

I love Flair as much as the next person, but I don't get the point of signing him. To do what?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

‘Writers’


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428808471089135621


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol…. Aew….’writers’
> 
> someone should send people a memo about how shit gets done in aew / the wrestlers are trusted to ‘write’


Yep no crazy aggressive scripts on this side lol Moxley’s promo on Dynamite this week alone speaks to that


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

I wouldn't get too worked about this lol. 

It's not gona be lesnar level or anything like that is a guarantee.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Jet_420 said:


> If Sap's company is fightful, the only thing they reported on is Ruby Soho. The exact phrasing was _*Fightful Select reported this morning that according to "talent and industry insiders", Soho is headed to AEW. Her no-compete clause is scheduled to end before All Out on September 5.
> 
> Ruby Soho reportedly expected to sign with AEW*_


Already known and expected, same as Bryan. I took this to mean someone we haven't heard about signing yet. If it is someone we already heard about this is just click bait.


----------



## Johnny Lawrence (Jul 22, 2021)

Ric Flair is one of the 5 biggest names in wrestling history. Bringing him in in any role is a much bigger deal to the casual audience than signing some never was been like Bray or Braun.


----------



## REALCellWaters (Mar 15, 2021)

Johnny Lawrence said:


> Ric Flair is one of the 5 biggest names in wrestling history. Bringing him in in any role is a much bigger deal to the casual audience than signing some never was been like Bray or Braun.


Yes, Ric Flair is a bigger name, but he's a fossil - 72-years-old. He was past his prime during the Evolution days (being billed as the "past"). That was 20 years ago. Lol.

Bray Wyatt and Braun Strowman are young and in their prime.

How exciting was it when they brought the nWo, ex WWE, and WCW stars to IMPACT / TNA? Not very! The novelty wore off. They were better off sticking with young talent, and homegrown stars. It became like an "inferior WWE", losing its unique edgy identity.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Has to be Wyatt or Cole.

Would have expected someone like Braun to have already been signed thus not an acquisition while Ric Flair and Ruby are both expected and I wouldn't count as a major acquisition.

But this is Dave Melt. Wasn't he the one who blew up the Christian thing.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Their roster is already so big, and with big name stars coming in, I wonder how each guy will have a role. I mean guys like Scorpio Sky has trouble getting matches.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

shadow_spinner said:


> Their roster is already so big, and with big name stars coming in, I wonder how each guy will have a role. I mean guys like Scorpio Sky has trouble getting matches.


Bin the likes of Scorpio Sky and a load of the other shit on the roster off. They're gonna have so much talent and star quality they don't need crap like him any more.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Ahhh snap. There are reports on Twitter that the Undertaker and his wife have been spotted at at hotel less than 30 miles from the arena.

What is going on? I thought he was under a Legends contract?


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

TheDraw said:


> Ahhh snap. There are reports on Twitter that the Undertaker and his wife have been spotted at at hotel less than 30 miles from the arena.
> 
> What is going on? I thought he was under a Legends contract?


He is. And Undertaker would be almost worthless to AEW without the gimmick, name, etc.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

shadow_spinner said:


> Their roster is already so big, and with big name stars coming in, I wonder how each guy will have a role. I mean guys like Scorpio Sky has trouble getting matches.


There will probably be cuts. But Khan is coming from the world of NFL and football. Maybe the forbidden door will have a system of loaning talents to other promotions for fee's, thus enabling to keep a bigger roster.

But imo they have the trim the lower end of the roster (guys like Sonny Kiss, Luthor) and see how they can manage the rest of the roster with their 4 shows before letting a guy like Scorpio go.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I think AEW is going to go all in and bring in The Wyatt Family (Braun, Rowan and Bray).


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

KingofKings1524 said:


> He is. And Undertaker would be almost worthless to AEW without the gimmick, name, etc.


If that is even true I could see him buying a ticket to watch the show but that is really hard to believe. Man, if AEW cut away to Taker in the audience during Punk's debut then we know WWE will be getting better soon cause Vince will be dead as fried chicken. That old ticker can only take so much.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

ShadowCounter said:


> If that is even true I could see him buying a ticket to watch the show but that is really hard to believe. Man, if AEW cut away to Taker in the audience during Punk's debut then we know WWE will be getting better soon cause Vince will be dead as fried chicken. That old ticker can only take so much.


I really doubt that Taker would risk pissing Vince off like that. You never know I guess.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

KingofKings1524 said:


> I really doubt that Taker would risk pissing Vince off like that. You never know I guess.


Same, but these days man...these days.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

SevenStarSplash said:


> Why specifically those 3? They wouldn't add anything to AEW, Braun would be wasted on AEW because they don't know how to book huge hoss guys. Wyatt would probably come in and do some edgy gimmick which Malakai is already taking care of and Adam Cole would just be in the Christian position having "good" matches but not drawing any dimes or new eyes to the product.
> 
> Bryan and Punk should suffice for AEW at this moment, the roster has a lot of bloat and the company is risking hoarding too much good talent who can't all be in the main event at the same time. Not saying it's impossible but it would be very difficult to keep everyone happy and with a locker room with competitive people something will have to give.


It’s about building momentum. And yes, some people will go. But AEW has a rare opportunity.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

if they are adding more guys like luthor janela avalon those bottom tier jobbers need to be cut


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> Dave spinning up likely flakes singing as in site news🤣 gotta love this dude. Of course Flair will be in aew. He's making aooear8 everywhere. He's going to be at nwa 73! Back at his home ground.


Wow really? Flair at NWA


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Wolf Mark said:


> Wow really? Flair at NWA


yeah at the yearly ppv anniversary next week


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> yeah at the yearly ppv anniversary next week


I gon gid dat!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428855848365961221


----------



## AEW on TNT (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

AEW on TNT said:


>


Is it really him??


----------

